# Ton bei Youtube



## Fluutsch (4. August 2008)

Guten tag,
ich habe folgendes Problem. Habe ein Musikvideo geschnitten und bei youtube hochgeladen. Nun ist aber der Ton bei youtube miserabel, im Gegesatz zu vorher.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDPhEB2PSZA

Hört mal rein, vl. kann mir ja jmnd. sagen, was ich dagegen machen kann.
Über eine Antwort freue ich mich riesig.


----------



## The_Maegges (4. August 2008)

Wenn du ein Video bei Youtube einstellst, wird es neu komprimiert.
D.h. Bild und Ton werden runtergerechnet, um Speicherplatz zu sparen.

Hab mal kurz reingeschaut/gehört.
Insgesamt bist du doch noch recht gut weggekommen.
Hab schon deutlich schlimmere Tonverstümmelungen gehört.


----------



## sight011 (5. August 2008)

Ist YouTube eigentlich Stereo? Was wird für ein Format verwendet?


----------



## Fluutsch (5. August 2008)

Hat denn jetzt jmnd eine Lösung, weile sgibt ja auch andere Musikvideos, die aber guten Ton haben.


----------



## chmee (5. August 2008)

Youtube speichert in Mono, beim Konvertieren werden beide Spuren benutzt und wenn diese in der Phase falsch liegen, kommt es zu Auslöschungen. Mein Tipp: Mach Dir einen eigenen Monomix und lege den in das Video rein.

Abgesehen davon pumpt der Track hörbar, also entweder war die Summenkompression zu hart eingestellt oder das ist das Ergebnis der Konvertierung nach Mono.

mfg chmee


----------



## sight011 (5. August 2008)

... und sie hatte die möglichkeit zwischen wav oder mp3

wav war mono und mp3 war stereo!

mp3 = Pseudo Stereo


----------



## chmee (5. August 2008)

Wie / wo gezogen ? youtube ? 

Ich kann diese Aussage (Youtube=mono) leider nicht mit Link bestätigen, ich habe jene nach Gehör getroffen..

mfg chmee


----------



## bokay (5. August 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> das komische ist meine Schwester hat neulich für mich so ein klassik Lied gezogen und sie hatte die möglichkeit zwischen wav oder mp3
> 
> wav war mono und mp3 war stereo!
> 
> mp3 = Pseudo Stereo



Schätze mal das beim encodieren in mp3 nicht auf Mono gestellt wurde sprich 2 Spuren mit je dem selbem Material entstanden sind.
 Grundsätzlich kann mp3 von Mono über dual Mono bis stereo-interleaved fast alles...

Bei Youtube ist def. alles Mono...


----------

